# An unwanted husband



## Figs (Dec 2, 2009)

thats what i am, an unwanted husband, who ruined my w Christmas! im the ******* of the world. It finally happened, what i dreaded the most. she started the divorce paperwork online, all i and this marriage is worth is $300. i dont know what to do anymore! why is this happening? why cant she realize how much i love her and how much i want to be with her. i hate this!! f***!!!! i miss her so much. and i cry every time i think of loosing my family!


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

How did you ruin w's xmas?


----------



## Figs (Dec 2, 2009)

63Vino said:


> How did you ruin w's xmas?


my daughter and i opened the christmas presents at midnight, while my wife was at our neighbors house. she was upset because she will never get that moment back. and she told me that i ruined her christmas!


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

mmm yea... WHy would you do that?
mmm yea.... WHy was W at neighbors, midnight on xmas?


----------



## Figs (Dec 2, 2009)

63Vino said:


> mmm yea... WHy would you do that?
> mmm yea.... WHy was W at neighbors, midnight on xmas?


our neighbors invited us over for christmas dinner. it was late already and my daughter was very tired, so i took her home, but once we got there she didnt want to go to sleep. midnight came around and i called my wife to tell her me and "***** our going to open the gifts would you like to come over?" she said "do what you want!" and i replied "no you do want you want!" in anger. and proceeded to open gifts, with my daughter.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Mistake... Fix it.

She didnt file for divorce over the xmas thing. You know it. Although major mistake on your part. There is WAY more to the story then you could probably type here. I sense the anger. If you stand any chance you need to work on THAT first. Drop the anger. If you cant? get help to do it.

It was a long road to get to this point. If you expect it to come back it will be long also. You need to be open honest CALM and see if you can get her to agree to work on it and be explicit on the things YOU are going to do ... then DO them.


----------



## Figs (Dec 2, 2009)

63Vino said:


> Mistake... Fix it.
> 
> She didnt file for divorce over the xmas thing. You know it. Although major mistake on your part. There is WAY more to the story then you could probably type here. I sense the anger. If you stand any chance you need to work on THAT first. Drop the anger. If you cant? get help to do it.
> 
> It was a long road to get to this point. If you expect it to come back it will be long also. You need to be open honest CALM and see if you can get her to agree to work on it and be explicit on the things YOU are going to do ... then DO them.


i agree and i want to fix it all. but its so hard to keep my spirits up when she is requesting info for divorce paperwork.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Of course it hard. But you have to do it anyway.
I only know your half of the story. So maybe there's a LOT more to it. If its as simple as misunderstanding then she should be reasonable. You need to remain calm though. Not only is it your only chance but if it does not come back to you, being combative is not going to make anything easier.
The x-mas thing really was horrible dude. You need to make that up to her somehow.


----------



## Figs (Dec 2, 2009)

i dont know how some people do it, i left for less than a day and find myself going back home, and asking for my wedding ring back too. i know im probably shooting myself in the foot by doing all this, but i cant help being away from her. and also knowing that in august we will have to move for military purposes. we might get seperated then. 

i love you and i want you to know if you are reading this im not loosing any hope even though we're currently filling out all the paperwork. and even after the divorce. i just cant help feel any other way!


----------

